# NTR OB Battery Charger



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

My onboard battery charger took a shit. I’ll replace it with a three bank, 1house/2TM. Noco or Minn kota?


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

My last ride had a minn kota 3 bank, not very happy with it. I have not used a Noco on board but have 6 of their other chargers I am completely happy with..quality stuff for sure


----------

